
Sequent raises $12 million from Russian and US funds for mobile wallet tech - shlema
http://www.ewdn.com/2013/07/11/californias-sequent-raises-12-million-from-russian-and-us-funds-for-mobile-wallet-tech/
======
ExpiredLink
I guess the name is already taken:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequent_Computer_Systems](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequent_Computer_Systems)

